# What "genny"?



## Poco Loco (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi All,

I've just posted a Wanted for a generator, but I'm unsure of what output / make  I should buy.

Can anyone help with working out the output I will need from the Generator to powering a Large fridge with Separate Freezer, Running the water & Heating system, TV and ensuring there's enough left over to keep the Leisure Battery topped up?

The leisure battery is currently only a 75 Amp/hr but intend to replace it with a larger one if I need too?

I have looked at the Honda 10i & 20i, but they are very expensive, other cheaper options seem to be Hyundi, or Machine Marts own brand.  Anyone with their own generators that they can recommend would be gratefully received.

Thanks for any help / advice.

Poco Loco


----------



## Tony Lee (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds as if you will be running it just about 24/7 so if you intend being a considerate camping neighbour, it needs to be the quietest one money will buy.

And even then you will need thick skin.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 29, 2010)

The whole idea of "wildcamping" is to be discreet; a Genny does tend to advertise ones presence although the Hondas do seem to be extremely good. Hondas cost a lot because they are well made. Kippor made well be built to the same standards but only time will tell.You will find that more and more commercial sites are beginning to limit the hours at which Gennys can be run; therefore, when you need the machine most ie at night you'll find that they will be prohibited. 
If you are going to leave fuel in the tank you need to be aware that fuel does go "off". A good way to get around this problem is to use something like 4t Aspen Fuel. This stuff has a shelf life of 25 years.
75A of Leisure battery does not seem to be very much. I would suggest that 2 x 110A as a minimum
What you need to do is to have a look at the little plate or sticker on each of your electrical devices and add up how much power you are going to use.
You mention _to powering a Large fridge with Separate Freezer, Running the water & Heating system, TV and ensuring there's enough left over to keep the Leisure Battery topped up_ Do you not have a 3 way fridge? Or is it a 12vDC compresser Fridge freezer? (you lucky lucky lucky...) The Heating system? What do you have Blown air heated by gas ie Propex/Truma/or similar or do you have a diesel  and/or petrol heated system ie Eberspacher?
You may find that it is better to look at replacing all your lights with LED lighting and fitting a couple of decent solar panels for a start
You also need to take into account *****'s comments if you do decide to run a PC direct from a Genny
A bit more detail would help


----------



## Tbear (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Poco Loco.
I am not sure the genny is the answer to your problem. You may well not be able to run it at night, on sites or when others are close to you (unless you are 6ft 4 shaven head with lots of tats) so you will need to do three things.
1. Reduce the amount of power you are using, do you really need the freezer.
2. Get some solar panels they will produce some power every day without offending anyone. If mounted out of site ie on the roof they can be left on when you are away from your van.
3. Increase your storage to as baloothebear says to at least two 110s

Richard


----------



## wildman (Oct 29, 2010)

2 x 80W solar panels and 4 x 110 amp/hr batteries ensure we always have sufficient power, LED  lights, and gas fridge.
Genny carried for 2 years and never used, now stood in the workshop. Gennies are expencive to by, expencive to run and extra weight to haul use it or not.


----------



## caspar (Oct 29, 2010)

We have a Clarke genny and it is brilliant and VERY quiet. Not sure what size they go up to - ours in just an 850kw but does us fine. Use it a lot, very cheap and never had anyonoe complain about the noise - we do though try to be responsible and keep it as far away from people as possible.

I know a few people with Honda gennies and I think in an ideal world they are the one to have if you can afford it.


----------



## Tbear (Oct 29, 2010)

***** said:


> Then you have to compare the weight of the batteries.
> I have just done a quick google and the first 110 AH battery that I found was 24kg and a 100AH from Halfords was 29kg.
> The Gennies are only 13kg for a 1kw and 21KG for a 2 KW
> Obviously there must be some lighter ones out there but for two or three batteries I cannot see any weight saving.


*****

But he still needs the batteries as well as he cannot run the genny 24/7

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 29, 2010)

I want a Honda genny


----------



## vwalan (Oct 29, 2010)

forget quiet .get a big kippor diesel genny like me .nobody camps by us if i start that up. buty they soon come running if they want a weld reair. .forget gennies use less leccy , gas lights gas catalytic heaters gas instantaneous water heaters . did use a gas fridge but it didnt wok in the heat of the desert so compressor does . if the ga fridge had worked i wouldnt have so many panels . but a fridge freezer will use alot of leccy . i want one though . cheers alan.


----------



## caspar (Oct 30, 2010)

Tbear said:


> Hi Poco Loco.
> I am not sure the genny is the answer to your problem. You may well not be able to run it at night, on sites or when others are close to you (unless you are 6ft 4 shaven head with lots of tats) so you will need to do three things.
> 1. Reduce the amount of power you are using, do you really need the freezer.
> 2. Get some solar panels they will produce some power every day without offending anyone. If mounted out of site ie on the roof they can be left on when you are away from your van.
> ...


 
Most sites have EHU's!


----------



## caspar (Oct 30, 2010)

***** said:


> How good is the Kipor 1kw Ti  series as that is a direct comparison to the Honda and NOT the TC series 1kw.
> Just wondering if I should save a little weight and change from my Honda 2kw
> edit
> it could now be the IG series


 
Just read a shed load of reviews for you - every single one positive, including from people who've had them for a little while. There was also a link to this site who are supposed to be good. Didn't look it up, so you'll have to make your own mind up about them!

peakgenerators.co.uk


----------



## caspar (Oct 30, 2010)

***** said:


> Thanks Casper, I have had a good look around and read what I can.
> It's difficult as we have had the Honda 2kw for about 3 years with very little past use and now we probably want to use it more but it is so damn heavy to get out if only for a few minutes, ok if wanted for a long time.
> I just thought that if we had a smaller one we may use it more, but I cannot really justify buying a Honda if the Kipor is nearly as good.
> Its the durability that I am concerned with as I have read that bits break and fall off easily.
> Our Honda has never let us down, starts first time or nearly even if it has not been used for a couple of months or more. Yes I know bad practice and we should at least give it a run every month.



Totally understand. I also think a lot depends on where you store it when you take it in. I have a small 850W Clarke generator, very quiet, hardly uses any fuel, and very light when outside. BUT.... once inside the motorhome and trying to put it in its little cubby hole nearly breaks my back.


----------



## Poco Loco (Oct 30, 2010)

***** said:


> We have the Honda 2 kw suitcase inverter type 2.0ie



These seem ideal, but expensive and heavy.  I tried to lift one off a self at the NEC show the other week and that really put me off a big genny.  As the rapido I'm due to pick up has a small hatch to allow access under the bed, I fear this may be a problem for me too.  I don't want to have to lug it in and out of the MH and struggle to get it under the bed either.

Cheers Poco


----------



## Poco Loco (Oct 30, 2010)

Tony Lee said:


> Sounds as if you will be running it just about 24/7 so if you intend being a considerate camping neighbour, it needs to be the quietest one money will buy.
> 
> And even then you will need thick skin.



The intention is to have LPG fitted for the majority of heating, cooking etc.  However, the intention was to run the genny during the day or early evening if I needed to charge the batteries.  My worst case would be up in the mountains for up to a week while skiing.  There would be no need to run it through the night.

Regards Poco


----------



## caspar (Oct 30, 2010)

Good idea in theory but..... I made a door under our wardrobe accessible from in the bathroom. Getting the genny into the confined space is the worst bit! If you do go this way, make sure the access hole is plenty big enough to get a generator in and out easily - remember they have rubber feet that appear to stick like glue when putting them away!


----------



## Poco Loco (Oct 30, 2010)

***** said:


> Tbear, I agree, but you only then need one battery and one small 1kw Genny is lighter than an extra battery and even lighter again if you start putting on solar panels.



I was thinking of uprating the battery and adding a solar panel, but as I'm just buying my 1st MH its all money going out and finding the best item/solution first.  The rapido has a sunken battery box under the bed, so no room for a 2nd battery there.  The genny seems the easiest solution and as I can get a Clarke ig1000 with inverter for smooth electricity etc for about £270 new off ebay, its seems the best option.  The 2nd hand honda 10i are selling for about £450 which may be option 2.

Regards Poco


----------



## Poco Loco (Oct 30, 2010)

caspar said:


> Good idea in theory but..... I made a door under our wardrobe accessible from in the bathroom. Getting the genny into the confined space is the worst bit! If you do go this way, make sure the access hole is plenty big enough to get a generator in and out easily - remember they have rubber feet that appear to stick like glue when putting them away!



Totally with you on this, big heavy genny and small door will be a problem for me.

regard Poco


----------



## Tbear (Oct 31, 2010)

caspar said:


> Most sites have EHU's!


 
Not the smaller and temp sites, many don't but as this is wildcamping my use of the word site, meant an area where you park with one or more other vehicles. Or are you allways on your own?


----------



## Proff (Oct 31, 2010)

We have just returned from 2 months wilding around France/ Northern Spain..
We have a Honda suitcase 650w and it's in the left corner of the rear "boot" of our 660 Hymer.
Well I presume it is  because apart from it's yearly check we have not started it in anger in 4 years of owning the 660..
Reason, Solar panel and 2x110 leisures PLUS ALL lights are now LED including the over hob bright strip ones 2 x STR! from
LIGHTING .:. LAMP UNITS
We also have a gastank fitted which saves on lugging about bottles..
Would we go without the genny??
I don't think so, it's light, we have 1.5 tonne payload [4.6ton gross]
and it "MIGHT" be needed one day..  


As an aside, we power our laptop through an Amperor adaptor>> 10/14v dc input into a steady 19volts output ..= Brilliant
12 volt tv dvd 15" 
Humax 5 volt ?? freeview through a dropper.
 Plus an Aldi sat system..
Even in the mountains [bloody cold nights] with heating on blower, we didn't get a cut out..
I also have a Honda 2500w Genny in soudproofed box [bolts under van] running on LPG with invan start/stop..and auto switchover..[done 6 hours running according to hourmeter ] waiting to be fitted
Was going to fit it this summer but never got round to it


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

*Tested and it works*



***** said:


> Got it sorted, what to do.
> Our bed is a corner bed with a cut out opposite the bathroom door, you know what I mean.
> I will remove the cut out panel which incidentally housed a blow hot air vent, this removal is so that it can always be put back to as it was if required if and when I sell her.
> Then acquire a similar piece of wood and refit with a door going right down to the bottom and right up to the top.
> ...


 
I have just pulled the panel off and tested my theory. The hot air blow pipe will need to be resited, but that is pretty easy and the genny now slides out extremely easy. Now I can get a straight lift and it is quite manageable taking care not to scratch the internal furniture as I am very fussy.
Works for me!
Now I just need to get the new panel and a duct pipe.


----------



## caspar (Oct 31, 2010)

Brilliant news - sounds ideal!


----------



## Poco Loco (Nov 6, 2010)

*Cheap honda generator!*



baloothebear said:


> I want a Honda genny



Thanks to everyone who helped me with looking at what "Genny" I might need.  Although I don't have one yet we all seem to agree that in an ideal world, we'd all buy the Honda EU10i or 20i, but they are expensive.  Therefore, I thought you may be interested to know that I have found a Stephill SHX2000 Silent Inverter Generator - powered by Honda and it costs just over £650 inc VAT + Delivery.  The SHX1000 is around £525 inc VAT.  Although still not cheap, it does have a Honda engine and is a big saving.  I found them for sale on Diesel & Petrol Generators | Portable & Electric Generators.

Hope this helps out anyone else looking for a Rolls Royce "Genny" on a limited buget.

Poco Loco


----------



## mickymoor (Nov 7, 2010)

ive just had a self energy eg20 genny underslung on my motorhome (gas powered) so i have a honda 10i that is gas converted for sale £550 no silly offers and pickup only.
anybody interested please pm me.
regards
mickymoor


----------

